# Niko's agility day...1st place i might add



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

Niko has one more week before he graduates his puppy class. Today was the agility day, and eh hem...he rocked! :woof: he got first place with 41 secupruns: , second place was a white lab with 58 secondsupruns: ...just goes to show this breed cant be beat 

at the start of the course









here he is waiting patiently for his first place treat:cheers: 









here he is working on his treat as his teacher is making her way down


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome job, keep up the good work


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats! What type of agility activities are they having the pups do?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats awsome man! COngrats. These dogs can do anything!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Thats awsome man! COngrats. These dogs can do anything!!


 They are the all around athletes IMO

Just be very careful with the types of equip and height of the equip you do agility with when the pup is young. Hopefully, your trainer is experienced with puppy agility. They can get injured easily if it is pushed too much too soon and not taught properly that is why I asked what type of agility was being done 

Enjoy. Agility is a great sport and puppy obedience & agility can set a good foundation for the it.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice pupper you have there..Keep up the good work..:thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww he is adorable. Congrats on his success. He is doing his breed proud:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

1st place. Whoo hoo. He showed them who's top dog, huh? Congrats.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Great job Niko...Keep up the good work*


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Congrats! What type of agility activities are they having the pups do?


thanks for the comp's. every1 

i'll replay the course for u.

1. he walks by your side then sits / stay for 5 sec in a hoola hoop. 
2. he runs through a 15' tube.
3. jumps through a couple of stationary hoops
4. go's through another tube that has treats at the end, which he passes by.
5. weaves in and out through some long poles.
6. he has to stay by me, and we both go through cones
7. has to go back to the hoola hoop and sit for 3 sec.
8. the clock stops

nothing with ladder's, walls, monkey bars or swinging from ropes...its a puppy class  :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:cheers:  Congrats Niko Way to go boy!!!!:cheers: 

I am so proud of both of you. You are doing such a good job with Niko. I want to do agility with Chalice already started buy the equiment.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> :cheers:  Congrats Niko Way to go boy!!!!:cheers:
> 
> I am so proud of both of you. You are doing such a good job with Niko. I want to do agility with Chalice already started buy the equiment.


oh cool! are you getting the equip. from a local vender or online? im actually going to look into that, we had a lot of fun! and thanks for the kind words


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I bought garden stakes to use as the weave poles and I have the lumber to make the ladder I want this guy I know to make me a fiber glass tunnel. I plan on buying the lumber for the jumps. I got an old tractor tire to use for the hoop. Boy is that thing heavy. I belong to a club that has the agility equipment but i seems so flimmsy and you know how pitbulls are I was afraid to buy the other stuff for fear it wouldn't last.


----------

